# Battlefield L.A. one week away



## billc (Mar 4, 2011)

Technically, with the last trailer for the movie, which I think uses the weird music more effectively, I am officially pumped for this movie.  I always have my fears about anything that looks cool, only to have my tender feelings crushed and thrown away by the cold and uncaring hollywood movie makers, but, I am slightly optimistic about this one.  Check out the last trailer.


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 29, 2011)

Watching it right now ... enjoying it very much :tup:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 29, 2011)

That was really good - a war movie 'old style' with aliens thrown in for good measure :lol:.

The feel of it put me in mind of the excellent "District 9" - cinema verite without pomposity - combined with the military ethos that I remember from the films of my youth - where bravery, overcoming your fear and obeying your orders with honour actually counted for something.


----------

